# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  راهنمایی برای نصب شیرپوینت 2013 بصورت Stand Alone ؟؟

## Heidari66

سلام

میتونم شیرپوینت 2013 رو بصورت Single Server روی ویندوز سرور 2012 با SQL Server Enterprise 2012 نصب کنم؟!
البته نصب کردم ولی موقع اجرای Sharepoint configuratiion wizard خطای failed to start database service mssql$sharepoint میده؟!
حتما باید sql express نصب کنم؟!

----------


## Ghafarnia

با درود

شما نمی توانید به صورت Single Server از Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Enterprise استفاده نمایید. SharePoint به 2 صورت قابل نصب می باشد: 

1- Complete: در این حالت شما می توانید Farm خود را گسترش دهید و به SQL Server متصل شوید.
2- Single Server: در این حالت که مختص تست می باشد فقط می توانید به SQL Express متصل شوید و این نوع نصب قابلیت Extend شدن را ندارد.

با سپاس

----------


## Heidari66

ممنون دوست عزیز از پاسخت
میخواستم بدون دامین نصب کنم که با کمی جستجو بالاخره تونستم نصب کنم
یعنی بدون دامین و بصورت Workgroup نصب کردم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

